# Whimsy the thief :)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw her eyeing up the gloves in my coat pocket and I had the camera handy on the counter so I caught her redhanded! LOL She has done this before so I shouldn't be surprised. She throws them around for a bit and then she's done. Never ruins them. I buy cheap gloves because I lose them all the time anyway.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Whimsy, the thief*



whimsy said:


> I saw her eyeing up the gloves in my coat pocket and I had the camera handy on the counter so I caught her redhanded! LOL She has done this before so I shouldn't be surprised. She throws them around for a bit and then she's done. Never ruins them. I buy cheap gloves because I lose them all the time anyway.


Great video, Evelyn. I love the way she tosses them in the air and then chases them. Looks like she had lots of fun and she's so good to not destroy them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Too cute. What a thief.  I thinks she's like Molly in that sense. She never wrecks any of her toys either


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Admiring her play technique. Whimsey is a very good thief too . . .


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That was adorable!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't view this video, and have others that I've not bee able to view in the past day or two. Are there any computer geeks reading this that can give me (computer challenged person,) figure out what to do? I've got a Mac.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheri said:


> I can't view this video, and have others that I've not bee able to view in the past day or two. Are there any computer geeks reading this that can give me (computer challenged person,) figure out what to do? I've got a Mac.


 I'm not computer literate , do you have trouble normally with You Tube videos.?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL. That video is too funny!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No, I've not had trouble before. I may have to google and see if I can figure out what happened. I do know my laptop is getting "old," (it's about 5 years.)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy likes to steal kleenex out of my robe pockets too and shred it up...I'm sure many of your Havs do the same thing!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my Lordy. Whimsy is just so whimsical. I would sacrifice many a pair of gloves to watch that cuteness.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sheri said:


> I can't view this video, and have others that I've not bee able to view in the past day or two. Are there any computer geeks reading this that can give me (computer challenged person,) figure out what to do? I've got a Mac.


 Mine did that with monsula fire fox. Now I use Google and it works fine I have no idea why.I'm having troubles with mine getting stuck and not working. I had a weird add wanting me to add it to my browser and it kept bugging me tell I did it. Now my computer is running bad. It was called price beep or something like that. I think it was a virus. I cant find it to take it off.
I love Whimsy's video being a thief! They get pleasure from the darnedest things.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> Whimsy likes to steal kleenex out of my robe pockets too and shred it up...I'm sure many of your Havs do the same thing!


hey she'd make a good pick-pocket, might help pay for her food.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Whimsy's coat looks fabulous,so soft and floaty as she pounces around with your gloves.Dizzie also likes to steal my gloves,but he is a silent,sneaky thief,with his tail down and his head low he tries to carry them off under the bed,but like Whimsy he doesn't do them any harm,they are just a bit damp after he has sucked them!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

they certainly are a good source of entertainment!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cute video. She looks so proud of herself!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah, Whimsy, you cute thing! You live up to your name!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That was hysterical! Looks like she wanted to take em outside! Maybe you don't loose them all the time,maybe you have a little help with that that you don't know about! Atticus tosses my socks in the air like that when I take them off at night.He has absolutely no interest in clean sock in the morning though. Great video thanks and YES gorgeous coat wow!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks everyone...glad you enjoyed it!! I think it is fun to see everyone's little darlings in action versus still pictures once in a while. Please post your videos if you are able take any!! Also.. I know you all know the work goes into keeping that coat long so thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

whimsy said:


> thanks everyone...glad you enjoyed it!! I think it is fun to see everyone's little darlings in action versus still pictures once in a while. Please post your videos if you are able take any!! Also.. I know you all know the work goes into keeping that coat long so thanks for the compliments!!


Evelyn, I totally agree as to how much fun it is to see our 'kids' in action! You get a totally different picture of their personality. Great video! Whimsy is darling! My guys love stealing my garden gloves. When I am out in the yard, I will kind of tuck one in my jeans pocket so a bit of it is dangling out, and sure enough, they will soon notice, and sneak up and grab it and the game is on of keep away - we do this in their play yard. I can't let Finn just play with one after the game is over as he will destroy it, and socks, in a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh, ADORABLE!!! love it!


----------

